# Papillon Owners! Lookie!!



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Scroll to the very bottom of this page and take a look at #61
http://www.napbta.com/superdogs3.html


Super dog is an unofficial title to dogs who have earned titles not only in Conformation but in Weight Pulling, Obedience and Agility, and new this year Rally. 

That is the FIRST Papillon to earn the title. :clap2: I just wanted to say, there ARE Papillon's that weight pull!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

bullies still hold the fort though. 

the Pap superdog is cute.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, APBT's rule super dog by a long shot. I would love to have an Ultra/Super dog one day. (Ultra dog is everything listed under Super Dog just the Conformation taken out since Ultra dog is for dogs that can not complete in the conformation ring).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh that's cool! I have never even thought about weight pull with mine. I'm not sure how Mia would like it... Hmmm... I'm getting thoughts.... Although I have to say AKC MACH is more of my dream goal (not that it'll ever happen)

They're very versatile, especially for a toy breed.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow a weight pulling Pap! I wish I could see the little guy in action!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome! Cute little papillon. I see one of the Aliak klee kai on that list as well (Casper's father and grandmother are Aliak dogs), and she's the first AKK to become a super dog, too. Cool.


----------

